# [Heisec] Obskure Lücke durch Java-Konfigurationsdatei



## Newsfeed (11 Juli 2011)

Über eine Konfigurationsdatei von Java kann man eine beliebige Datei aus dem aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis starten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

